# Spain Here we Come



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Morning all hope everyone has put there clocks foward to british summertime.

I don’t know about the rest of you but I’m fed up to the back teeth with this weather so Benidorm here we come, ferrys booked for wenesday morning so we’ll set off on Tuesday overnight at Marine Parade.
I had an email from a friend how lives on the site where we stay to say the weather is on the up in the mid 20’s and that she got burnt last Friday, don’t know which is the worst sun burn of frost bite, but still looking forward to get some sun and warm weather.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

So you're not selling the 9048 now then?
We're in sorrento and weather is still crap


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Weather in Valencia hot and sunny up until today now it's cloudy and cool.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Save me a cold beer.. !
Flying out on the 18th April for a week while my Autotrail is back at the factory being fixed.... Looking forward to it...


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

And the euro is on the up, as well.

Andy


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hydrocell said:


> Morning all hope everyone has put there clocks foward to british summertime.
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you but I'm fed up to the back teeth with this weather so Benidorm here we come, ferrys booked for wenesday morning so we'll set off on Tuesday overnight at Marine Parade.
> I had an email from a friend how lives on the site where we stay to say the weather is on the up in the mid 20's and that she got burnt last Friday, don't know which is the worst sun burn of frost bite, but still looking forward to get some sun and warm weather.


Hi.

We sail on Wed at 1 pm and are setting off on Tuesday to stop on marine parade, I will look out for you.

ray.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Marine parade is illegal. Do Waterloo crescent.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Telbell said:


> Marine parade is illegal. Do Waterloo crescent.


?? Where does this come from ? I have only stayed there once and that was 2 weeks ago when we got snowed in at Dover, didnt have much choice. I Seem to hear lots of people stay there..


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Marine parade is illegal. Do Waterloo crescent.


I always park up opposite the hotel, in fact I spent the night there last week - (don't know if that part is called Waterloo crescent) - police came by in their cars several times with no problems, if you are arriving before 6pm you'll have to have a ticket from the machine & if your not moving off until after 9am -ticket is required . . But if you arrive after 6pm a £1 ticket will cover you from 9am to 10am (if you know what I mean :roll: 
DON'T park up opposite the blocks of flats.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Weather here is fine. Suny but about 10c. Why spend zillions to go abroad this time of year when things arevgetting better. Webare now on 
Britismh summer time
Dave p
:roll:


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Ray

If you see my Rapido 9048df WA11 give us a shout, more than happy to meet-up with other members for a chat.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Techno

No at the moment I’m trying to hang on to it, I’ve work to hard to get it.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Hydrocell said:


> Morning all hope everyone has put there clocks foward to british summertime.
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you but I'm fed up to the back teeth with this weather so Benidorm here we come, ferrys booked for wenesday morning so we'll set off on Tuesday overnight at Marine Parade.
> I had an email from a friend how lives on the site where we stay to say the weather is on the up in the mid 20's and that she got burnt last Friday, don't know which is the worst sun burn of frost bite, but still looking forward to get some sun and warm weather.[/quot
> ...


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Tonka
I always stop at Marine Parade going and sometimes on my return; all depends on the time of the Ferry crossing.
If I arrive early in the afternoon I park down on the crescent but if I arrive after 7pm it’s the Parade every time right by the monument on the green, never had a problem in the last seven years.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

As for the Euro i managed to get 1.15 to the pound at Ramsduns.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you, all for your comments, just got to strap the bikes on the back of the van and we’ll be ready for the off.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Marine Parade!!

IT'S ILLEGAL!! (not shouting just emphasising!! :lol: )

It's all here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-129594-0.html

Read the links. Look at the photos.

Just trying to save you a Fine :wink:


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*Marine parade*

Parked facing the flats couple of months ago and got talking to a traffic
Warden she told me that it's perfectly ok to park up along the front after 6pm.the only thing I noticed I'm sure it said 3.5 ton limit but the wardens are not bothered about that
Tude


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hydrocell said:


> Morning all hope everyone has put there clocks foward to british summertime.
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you but I'm fed up to the back teeth with this weather so Benidorm here we come, ferrys booked for wenesday morning so we'll set off on Tuesday overnight at Marine Parade.
> I had an email from a friend how lives on the site where we stay to say the weather is on the up in the mid 20's and that she got burnt last Friday, don't know which is the worst sun burn of frost bite, but still looking forward to get some sun and warm weather.


Have a great trip and thanks for sharing your POI's/Aires list.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Tude's Post:

As I say- check all the photos and links on the link I provided earlier. There are signs showing no M/homes. Why risk it when just along the "quay" Waterloo Crescent shows they are allowed. By the way what's significant about 6pm anyway- other than for LEGAL parking it's free after that. Pay in machine before then.


----------

